# derofundis purchased of new year behold i say and bbe blowen to smitterin!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*derofundis purchased of new year behold i say and be blowen to smitterin!!*

oh yeah...

My purchase of the new year comming in the mail are *Nicolai Obhukov (tchaikovsky conservatory) order from russia.La croix sonore cd* ohhh yeah

If this were not all (dramatic drum rolls for this , bombastic brutality of brahms symphony 1 opening).

This is gonna blowen yah away , Decca 1953 release, france release of :* Chants Grégorien- Choeur des moines de l'abbaye de solesmes .Dom Joseph Gayard- , a 33'' lp *that won prize of the year, woaw!! major find!! and i needed gregorian in my small vynil collection.

So this complete me small vynils collection hey , have a nice brave new year fellaws :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

How would you say “be blowing to smithereens” in French? “Défonce-toi grave”? 

Anyway I wish you a happy new year, and I hope you’ll continue to post here in the same way!


----------

